# Windows based home video recording/editing software



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi,

Need some advice on video editing software. Here's what I want to do:

I've been making simple music videos during Covid-19 to share with a group of musical friends. So far, all I've done is one take stuff (singer/accompaniment) with either my phone direct or sound through Reaper and then feed into DSLR or computer camera. What I'd like to do is be able to record a couple of video tracks and then edit them together. For example, another guitar track with me playing. I know how to do multi tracks in Reaper, but I'm pretty clueless with video.

What software would you recommend for a Windows environment? Happy to pay up to $100 bucks (with a trial period first).

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

One option that fits your budget is Corel Videostudio. It’s fairly easy to get used to. Another one, but subscription model, is Cyberlink PowerDirector.

DaVinci Resolve is amazing, and free, but a lot more complex IMO.

I did 50 videos for my channel with Corel.
I also use Reaper. The click source on there is my secret for lining up audio and video.





 - all audio done in Reaper, video editing in Corel VideoStudio.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I use Lightworks free edition for my YouTube videos. Steep learning curve, but they have lots of tutorial videos and a very good forum to get answers. I have DaVinci resolve downloaded, probably the defacto champ when it comes to video editing, particularly because it's free and powerful. I am just experimenting with it and having some trouble getting started on that steep learning curve.
I avoid all things that require monthly subscriptions to keep going. It's a terrible model for the consumer.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

MEGUI is free, very powerful, if you can figure out how to use it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Corel also has Pinnacle Studio that I use. It's pretty good and cheap, lots of special effects possibilities, and there's a free trial. There's a guy on Youtube who posts a lot of how-to videos on it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I like Shotcut myself. It's free and available for Mac, Windows and Linux.
Shotcut - Home


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I do very little video but I've used Video Pad and I learned to use it very quick. Get the free version and practice with it.

Video Editing Software. Free Download. Easy Movie Editor.

Here's what I came up with. I recorded myself through a mirrorless camera, she did hers with her phone, the vocals and sax went through reaper. I sent her my video track and she used it for tracking her and video recording her. Then she sent me her video track and audio track separately and I put them all together. Nothing fancy about it but I wanted to get something done asap. Anyways, this is a cover of Norah Jones Don't Know Why done by my duo Anj Chito.

AnjChito - Don't Know Why (Norah Jones)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've used Shotcut as well with good results, though I haven't attempted what you want to do yet.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I do quite a bit of video editing in my day job (at least when there isn't a pandemic.)

I'm a Vegas guy and have been for years. I started out as an audio guy and the transition to Vegas was painless.

Vegas has a full-featured set of audio tools and you can use VST plug-ins with it.

It's changed owners a few times, but Magix owns it now. The non-pro version is called Movie Studio. It functions the same and has most of the same features and would probably fit your budget.

I like the workflow in Vegas. I can get stuff done really quickly. The colour grading isn't as robust as, say, Adobe Premiere or Davinci Resolve, but it's more than adequate.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> I do quite a bit of video editing in my day job (at least when there isn't a pandemic.)
> 
> I'm a Vegas guy and have been for years. I started out as an audio guy and the transition to Vegas was painless.
> 
> ...


Can Vegas recognize audio time code, and align clips accordingly?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

It can. You'd have to double-check with Movie Studio, though. I recommend downloading a demo and playing around with it.

To be honest, I rarely use audio timecode to align clips. On multi-camera shoots I'll slate or clap and align the wave forms visually and listen back for phasing. It's pretty easy to do in Vegas. Even if I forget to slate, I can easily align to a common audio event.

There's also a 3rd party plug-in called Plural-Eyes that does the same thing, but again I haven't needed it.

Multi-camera editing in Vegas is pretty cool. Once you sync up your clips, you can view up to 4 camera shots at once. I use it quite a bit when editing interviews.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> It can. You'd have to double-check with Movie Studio, though. I recommend downloading a demo and playing around with it.
> 
> To be honest, I rarely use audio timecode to align clips. On multi-camera shoots I'll slate or clap and align the wave forms visually and listen back for phasing. It's pretty easy to do in Vegas. Even if I forget to slate, I can easily align to a common audio event.
> 
> ...


I’ve rarely found a multicam editor I like. They’re great for doing fullscreen shots, but I tend to do a lot of overlays.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Merlin said:


> I’ve rarely found a multicam editor I like. They’re great for doing fullscreen shots, but I tend to do a lot of overlays.


Got it. Multicam is definitely more for straight ahead editing.

If you're doing a lot of compositing, then the Blackmagic Suite might be your best and cheapest option. I haven't used Fusion, but it looks like that would be great for compositing and motion graphic work. Then you bring it back into Resolve for editing.

But it ultimately depends on how complicated your overlays are. I use After Effects for anything more complicated than a lower third title. It's just a better tool for that sort of thing. I imagine Blackmagic Fusion would be the same.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> Got it. Multicam is definitely more for straight ahead editing.
> 
> If you're doing a lot of compositing, then the Blackmagic Suite might be your best and cheapest option. I haven't used Fusion, but it looks like that would be great for compositing and motion graphic work. Then you bring it back into Resolve for editing.
> 
> But it ultimately depends on how complicated your overlays are. I use After Effects for anything more complicated than a lower third title. It's just a better tool for that sort of thing. I imagine Blackmagic Fusion would be the same.


i often composite full screen with similar elements - say, all the rhythm section instruments. I can then render one file, and resize or crop that freely as an overlay.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Ah, I see what you're doing. Vegas can definitely handle that. There's also tools for masking your video overlays.

You can also do blend modes in Vegas, but it's a bit clunky.

Personally, though, I would sync up my clips in an editor and then bring them into a compositing program to make full use of its tools.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> Ah, I see what you're doing. Vegas can definitely handle that. There's also tools for masking your video overlays.
> 
> You can also do blend modes in Vegas, but it's a bit clunky.
> 
> Personally, though, I would sync up my clips in an editor and then bring them into a compositing program to make full use of its tools.


What tools are available beyond the editor?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Merlin said:


> What tools are available beyond the editor?


There's some presets for transitions, some basic titling. Most of the standard stuff. Except for the proper audio tools, which isn't so standard.

I think the full version of Vegas Pro also includes Boris FX plug-in. The Boris stuff is okay. I used it years ago before I switched to After Effects. I think there's also a Magic Bullet equivalent called Hit Film, for preset looks if you're not into colour grading.

Magix has branched out to create a full suite of post production tools for the latest version of Vegas. There's a more robust motion graphics platform and a still image editor. Basically After Effects and Photoshop. I haven't tried them, but they look interesting. Costs more money, though.

Anyway, they're always adding new features. I'm still running Vegas 15 because my machine is old. The latest is 18.

Magix Vegas


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Can any of these do screen capture and webcam at the same time? I have a ton of lectures to record for the fall and need to have something that is easy to use, easy to edit, and easy to capture.

TG


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Camtasia has been around for a long time. It's often used to develop online learning content. There's a free demo that you can check out.

If you have access to Office365, PowerPoint is actually surprisingly robust now. You can export an entire presentation to video and embed whatever media you need.

There are a bunch of free screen capture options, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Corel Videostudio includes a Multicam Lite addition which can do screen and webcam capture. OBS can do all that as well, and it’s free - but you do need an editing program.


----------

